# A Reformed 12 Days of Christmas...ALMOST



## Theogenes (Dec 15, 2010)

This is funny, but I do disagree with the baptism part....

YouTube - The Twelve Doctrines of Christmas
Enjoy!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha! I almost posted this earlier. And I agree with you on the baptism part! Definitely funny though.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 15, 2010)

Reformed and christmas seems oxymoronic...being that Reformed doctrine equates to being sound doctrine/biblical


----------



## lynnie (Dec 15, 2010)

Hilarious, thanks.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 15, 2010)

I enjoyed it tremendously. And I, for one, agreed with everybody but the guy with the beard on baptism.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 15, 2010)

Good stuff. I'm gonna Facebook that. And what was the problem with the baptism part? Maybe I missed something...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2010)

What baptism part? All credo alone guys are correct anyways. Just ask us. We are correct. Just ask God. His word confirms it. Okay, now I am in trouble with my paedo brothers. LOL


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 16, 2010)

A most righteous song


----------



## Skyler (Dec 16, 2010)

What amazes me isn't that people have a problem with the credobaptism part but that nobody happened to notice the cross on the wall. =/


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 16, 2010)

The credo part is bad enough, but I can't believe you guys are giving the supralapsarianism part a pass!!!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 16, 2010)

That was all the way at the end, I didn't notice it until I'd already posted. Oh well. =)


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep, I love the video. I've been sending it around for a few days but didn't post it here because of the supralapsarianism part


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 17, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Yep, I love the video. I've been sending it around for a few days but didn't post it here because of the supralapsarianism part


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 17, 2010)

Everybody knows that the Reformed Baptists on the PB are ALL hyper-Calvinistic Gillians who liked the supralapsarian part almost as much as the Credo part.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. McFadden, that is one beautiful baby girl ya' got there!


----------

